# Infertility after C section?



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me asking in here as the secondary infertility forum is a tad quiet. 

Have any of you had problems conceiving after having a c section? I had to have an emergency caesarean after a 25hr labour. 

I really should sit tight and wait for results of tests but I just keep going round everything in my head :wacko: I know I should stop but I can't :nope:

Thank you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## daydream_mum

Hi, I only just saw your thread and couldn't read and run! I have been TTC #2 for about 15 months now with no luck.

I have my suspicion that it has something to do with the emergency c-section I had. I was similar to you in that I was in labour for a long time, pushing for over two hours and then when they made the incision it was found my uterus was paper thin after so long in labour and it tore and I lost a lot of blood and they had to stitch me up.
Ds was concieved without a problem first time round so I really do wonder. I guess we will might never know. I'm going for a lap/dye in two weeks so maybe they can tell me more then. I've had all my hormone levels checked twice now and all is fine there. Dp's sperm count was good but the morphology was borderline but apparently enough to get me pregnant. 

Hope you get some answers or even better your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## x_Nov30_x

My first labour ended in a emergency c-section, i fell pregnant really soon after my section *unplanned* and my girls are 13 months apart so it was about 4 months after, 4 and a half years later and me and DH started trying for a baby, took us about 9 months, so i would say in my view a section hasnt caused me any problems.

Hope ive helped!


----------



## Choccy Girl

Hi,

I too had an emergency c-section after 20 hours labour and a distressed baby. I have been ttc number 2 for over 4 years now, after no problems conceiving the first.

After endless tests / treatments I have been told by a consultant that I have an indent in my uterus where I was stitched up. He thinks that each month some of my period is getting 'trapped' in this indent, and then trickling out slowly (I have spotting for up to 2 weeks, although my main period is only around 4-5 days), leaving an environment that is not good for sperm apparently. I have no way of knowing if this is the real reason, but it is the only reason that anyone has been able to come up with (except age, obviously I am a fair bit older now than when I first started trying). Also, prior to the c-section my periods were normal, with no spotting afterwards.

I have tried acupuncture and MLD, but neither made much difference.

I don't know if this helps at all! Also, if anyone else has experienced anything similar to me I would love to hear from you. I haven't managed to find anything like this on the internet x


----------



## crystal443

Hiya,

I had an emergency c section with my first after she went into distress it took about 18 months to get pregnant with her. I tried one month with my son and they are 19 months apart in age, I did have to take Clomid to get pregnant with both kids. We've currently been trying for a while, no BC since before my first which she's 14 now. I've wondered if the two c sections play a part in us finding it so hard to get pregnant. 

I did ask my doctor about it and he said nothing has shown up to make them think it would be scarring or anything. Good luck


----------



## aussiettc

i have had 3 c-sections. After my first it did take me 6 years to fall with my second but that was because i have really iregular periods and don't ovulate every month. This was due to the weight i put on with my DS.

I fell without trying with my second DS and have again fallen twice since DS#2 but sadly they have been MC's.

i dont think that a c-section can cause problems.Hope this helps


----------



## ELLEMUM

I had a C Section and managed to get pregnant when i started trying 3 months later, however that ended in MMC. I had a D&C and have been TTC for 18months with no success. I am sure these procedures can cause problems for some people.

CHOCCY GIRL I have exactly the same symptoms as you with the spotting after a period. I tried to message you but i dont think this site will let me.


----------



## Oneday

Hi 
You could have adhesions, scarring from the c/s that will stick things down in the wrong place , ie your tubes or ovaries but they will find this when you have your lap and dye. Good Luck x


----------



## Choccy Girl

ELLEMUM said:


> I had a C Section and managed to get pregnant when i started trying 3 months later, however that ended in MMC. I had a D&C and have been TTC for 18months with no success. I am sure these procedures can cause problems for some people.
> 
> CHOCCY GIRL I have exactly the same symptoms as you with the spotting after a period. I tried to message you but i dont think this site will let me.

I have been trying to message you too and can't work out how to do it! I see you have another message in your profile so it must be possible! Let me know if you find out. Have you had an HSG / lap&dye or anything? I had an HSG because I heard that you can have really bad scar tissue from a c-section and that prevents an embryo attaching, but they said I looked fine. Then a couple of years later after a few failed ivf attempts I had a camera thing put inside (can't remember the name of it), and that's when they said about the indent in the scar. I had it done mid-cycle and the consultant said there was loads of mucus and that wasn't right (sorry, tmi!). I guess there is always side effects to major surgery, though still so hard to come to terms with it. Choccy Girl x


----------



## fergieburger

Hi there Chocky Girl and you lovely ladies,
I understand what you are going through. I had a c-section as it was the only option for me as my baby was 14 days overude and I had a cervix of steel as my husband describes it! 

I had a lap & die 18 mths after TTC #2 and found out I had severe scar tissue which was caused by an infection following my section. I have seen photo's and my ovaries are stuck to the outside of my womb and the back of my womb is stuck to my bowl. I have lateral scar tissue blocking my tubes so although I am ovulating the eggs have nowhere to go. 

My LO is now 5 yrs old and I have had one failed attempt at ivf and am considering one more go. The clinic that I have found does a hysteroscopy (camera into the uterus) and they also check the aggression of your antibodies as this can make a difference when implanting the embryos. I am devastated that I have not been able to get pregnant again and do get jealous when I see people with two or more children but at least I have been lucky enough to have one and she is a little star! xxx


----------



## missy123

i had an emergency c-section in 2004 and ive been ttc for 4 years now..ive always suspected in was because of that :growlmad:


----------



## peanutmedia

Hello everyone

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm really glad to have found this forum as I'm in a similar situation. I had a c-section with my little boy (fell pregnant first try) and he's almost 2 now. We have been trying for 8/9 months with no success. I've had my 21-day bloods taken and all okay, partner's sperm count is good, and have used ovulation kits and smiley face shows around 14 days every time. I'm convinced something has happened after my c-section which is now preventing me falling pregnant. I'm 36 so a little older now, but am not convinced it's an age thing and we are very actively trying. I've finally got a gynoc app later on this month so I will report back what is said, but it's all so disheartening. I know I should be giving it up to a year to try, but I really do feel someting down there is not right.

The posts here have been informative and really appreciate everyone sharing their experiences. I hope that for those of you TTC you get good news soon and look forward to hearing it!


----------



## tiger

peanutmedia said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm really glad to have found this forum as I'm in a similar situation. I had a c-section with my little boy (fell pregnant first try) and he's almost 2 now. We have been trying for 8/9 months with no success. I've had my 21-day bloods taken and all okay, partner's sperm count is good, and have used ovulation kits and smiley face shows around 14 days every time. I'm convinced something has happened after my c-section which is now preventing me falling pregnant. I'm 36 so a little older now, but am not convinced it's an age thing and we are very actively trying. I've finally got a gynoc app later on this month so I will report back what is said, but it's all so disheartening. I know I should be giving it up to a year to try, but I really do feel someting down there is not right.
> 
> The posts here have been informative and really appreciate everyone sharing their experiences. I hope that for those of you TTC you get good news soon and look forward to hearing it!

This thread is 2 years old, i would advise creating a new thread in Secondary Infertility to give you more help


----------

